

How To Run A News Site And Newspaper Using WordPress And Google Docs - pier0
http://www.mediabistro.com/10000words/how-to-run-a-news-site-and-newspaper-using-wordpress-and-google-docs_b4781

======
pasbesoin
I've found Google Docs very useful. You can point "normal" people at it, and
suddenly they are doing collaborative editing.

I just hope it maintains sufficient stability for work like this to remain
manageable. For example, they describe the disappearance of XMLRPC support:

Parent links to -->

[http://dev.bangordailynews.com/2011/06/13/bangor-daily-
news-...](http://dev.bangordailynews.com/2011/06/13/bangor-daily-news-
completes-final-switch-to-wordpress/)

in turn links to -->

[http://dev.bangordailynews.com/2011/06/16/marrying-google-
do...](http://dev.bangordailynews.com/2011/06/16/marrying-google-docs-and-
wordpress-or-really-any-cms/)

 _Then came an upgrade, which was on the whole a good one. It combined what
they’d learned building Wave to bring real-time collaboration to a new level.
But it also eliminated XML-RPC support, and docs aren’t marked up as nicely as
they used to be.

So, we delved into the API, and I think what we have now is an even nicer
system than XML-RPC could provide. You can find a version of what we built in
the WordPress Plugin Repository._

